# Jeff’s Rub



## aintrite69 (Oct 23, 2017)

i wasn’t sure where to post this so I’ll post it in here. Sorry if this is in the wrong place.

So I ordered Jeff’s rub recipe about three years and have seem to lost the recipe and the link that Was emailed to me no longer works. Can someone point me in the right direction on how to get it again.


----------



## joe black (Oct 23, 2017)

When Jeff or one of the moderators sees this they will check it out and contact you.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 23, 2017)

aintrite69 said:


> i wasn’t sure where to post this so I’ll post it in here. Sorry if this is in the wrong place.
> 
> So I ordered Jeff’s rub recipe about three years and have seem to lost the recipe and the link that Was emailed to me no longer works. Can someone point me in the right direction on how to get it again.



The following link will send your download link to you once you enter the email address that you used to order.: http://www.smoking-meat.com/resend

I deleted the images you posted since it contained your address.. seems like something that the wrong person shouldn't have free access to.

Be sure to let me know if you have any trouble with the link above and I will help you further with this.


----------



## aintrite69 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hahahaha I have since moved and the phone was different to now, but thank you. Btw love the sauce and rubs.


----------



## aintrite69 (Oct 23, 2017)

Also thank you those links did work, now I can make another big ole batch of each.


----------



## tcrankwa (May 10, 2018)

I know this is an old post but my NAS died taking Jeff's recipe with it.  Anybody have luck with the above link?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 10, 2018)

tcrankwa said:


> I know this is an old post but my NAS died taking Jeff's recipe with it.  Anybody have luck with the above link?



The website is having some issues this morning and that may be why the link is also having issues.. it redirect through my server.

Shoot me an email and I will send you a brand new download link so you can get to your recipes anytime you like.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 10, 2018)

tcrankwa
 just wondered if you were able to get this to work. If not, shoot me an email and I'll take care of this for you right away.


----------

